# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  protein oatmeal overnight

## Predator1995

Υλικα:

40-50 γραμμαρια βρωμη
1 κουταλια γλυκαντικο ( κατα προτιμηση στεβια)
120 μλ γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων
1 σκουπ whey πρωτεινη
50 γραμμαρια μπανανα
1 κουταλια κανελα

Εκτελεση

ανακατευουμε βρωμη γλυκαντικο και γαλα πρωτεινη και κανελα σε ενα μπολ, και μετα βαζουμε απο πανω την μπανανα σε φετες, καλυπτουμε με αλουμινοχαρτο και μετα στο ψυγειο για ολο το βραδυ... φωτο θα βαλω το πρωι που θα φαω το γευμα κιολας :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Predator1995



----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο πρέπει να εχει γίνει μπετόν αρμέ, αφου η βρώμη θα έχει ρουφήξει όλο το γάλα μετά και από τοσες ωρες ψυγείου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

και ομως ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο ειναι σαν κρεμα αξιζει μια δοκιμη πιστεψε με  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

Και ερχεται το update της συνταγης παιδια!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Δεν ειναι κατι τρελο ουτε κατι πολυ διαφορετικο απο τις περισσοτερες συνταγες βρωμης (απλα κατα την γνωμη μου εχω βρει ενα υλικο που την κανει ακομα πιο νοστιμη)

Υλικα:

80 γραμμαρια βρωμη
30 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη
25 γραμμαρια φυστικοβουτυρο
250 γραμμαρια φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι ( το μυστικο υλικο)

Εκτελεση:

Ανακατευουμε βρωμη + πρωτεινη και μετα προσθετουμε το χυμο και το φυστικοβουτυρο ανακατευουμε καλα σκεπαζουμε το μπολ μας με αλουμινοχαρτο και το βαζουμε στο ψυγειο, την αλλη μερα το πρωι το απολαμβανουμε

Macros:

656 θερμιδες
85 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα
19 γραμμαρια λιπαρα
39 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραιο φαινεται.
Το πορτοκαλι θα το κανει πιο "δροσιστικο".
Αν αντι για φυστικοβουτυρο.....ταχινι;
Θα ειναι λες πιο ωφελιμα θρεπτικο ,αλλα ισως χαλασει τη γευση;

----------


## Predator1995

η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με ταχινι αλλα θα γινει δοκιμη 100% μετα τους αγωνες μπορει να ειναι ακομα πιο νοστιμο ειδικα με ταχινι-κακαο

----------

